# Before and After shots of Dogs Ive Groomed!



## Groomer4Dogs15 (Oct 16, 2009)

Before and After of a shih tzu called Princess-


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cute, how long have u been grooming? Are you looking for critiques or just sharing?


----------

